# public boat ramps?



## riverrat101 (Feb 20, 2010)

Can anyone tell me of a public ramp that is close to the new cumberland or pike island tailraces? Going to head out this wednesday. A free one preferrably(lol) because we want to launch early. Thanks.


----------



## CES (Nov 24, 2006)

There is a free public launch on the Nothwest side of Wheeling Island. Get off Rt. 70 in Bridgeport and head East on Rt.40 cross the bridge onto Wheeling Island and follow the signs. About 5 miles South of Pike Island.

Chuck


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

there is a public ramp in toronto. right in the center of town. about 4 miles to new cumberland dam from there. also a ramp behind the firehouse in new cumberland. about 2 miles to the dam. both ramps are free and in really good shape.


----------



## riverrat101 (Feb 20, 2010)

thanks for the info.....will post the results of our trip on thursday.


----------



## CUZN52 (Mar 14, 2010)

There is a free ramp at New Cumberland W.Va. off of Rt.2. From there it is only 1 mile to the dam.


----------

